# Tuna Catching 101- Venice report



## Paradise Outfitters (Apr 2, 2010)

The tuna fishing has absolutely been on fire lately here in Venice. Over the past 6 trips, we have caught 57 yellowfin between 60 and 120 pounds, and released over 13 more legal fish due to full box and plenty of time left in the day. That comes out to equaling between 8 and 12 tuna in the box every day. While the fish are and have been here all summer long, July and August generally yield better fishing due to the presence of bait almost everywhere you look. Snapper season closed, but one of the positives of this is the extra time we get to spend chasing the big fish. The rip lines are still here, and we are still catching mahi mahi regularly for those wanting to pursue them. Amberjack season opens back up on August first, and these back alley brawlers make great table fare. We still have some openings in August and September, but they are booking fast. For a legitimate shot at a 200 pound yellowfin and some wide open cobia fishing, October is the month to come fish.

-Capt. Hunter Caballero


----------



## Caspr21 (Oct 4, 2007)

nice work!


----------

